# Nominated for Hollywood Music In Media Awards Best Score for Commercial Advertisement



## donbodin (Oct 30, 2015)

Thrilled to share that my score for Manolo Blhanik's handbag launch spot "A desire, a hunt, a treasure . . ." has been nominated for a Hollywood Music In Media (HMMA) Award for Best score for a spot!

It is such an honor to be sharing a spot on the ticket along side other talented nominees including Sam Smith, Lady Gaga, Brian Wilson as well as composers Carter Burwell, Thomas Newman, Alan Silvestri, Christophe Beck, Danny Elfman, Brian Tyler, Harry Gregson-Williams, Michael Giacchino, Junkie XL - Tom Holkenborg!

Here's the spot if you want to check it out!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats, Don, that is great!


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, congratulations Don. Well done.


----------



## The Darris (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats Don!!!! WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## GULL (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats Don!


----------



## Lex (Nov 8, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## tav.one (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome!, congrats Don.


----------



## atw (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations Don.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 7, 2015)

It really draws you in, Don, great vibe with the image style too, really cool! When are these attributed?

Andre


----------



## pdub (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

